# Marriott Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite Status



## LisaH (Jan 6, 2019)

Have those of you who have qualified for Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite by end of 2018 seen your status updated? Mine still shows as Platinum Elite. When I called the Reward line, the associate was clueless and kept saying Platinum Elite was the highest Lifetime Status. Anyone has an old Marriott web-page link about qualifying for Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite through Dec 2018?


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 6, 2019)

I don't have a link, but the FAQ https://members.marriott.com/faq/ mentions it:

*IF I WILL NOT BE GRANDFATHERED INTO LIFETIME PLATINUM PREMIER ELITE, WILL I HAVE THE ABILITY TO EARN INTO THIS LEVEL IN 2018?*

Yes, members can earn Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite in 2018 if they achieve 750 Lifetime nights and 10 years at Platinum Elite status. This requirement is only for 2018 and will not be continued in future years. Members will receive notice of this Lifetime achievement in January 2019.

So, it claims only January 2019, end of January is a few weeks yet. Maybe they will actually grant it without effort, or maybe not.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jan 6, 2019)

LisaH said:


> Have those of you who have qualified for Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite by end of 2018 seen your status updated? Mine still shows as Platinum Elite. When I called the Reward line, the associate was clueless and kept saying Platinum Elite was the highest Lifetime Status. Anyone has an old Marriott web-page link about qualifying for Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite through Dec 2018?


I qualified before the merge in Aug. When I combined my accounts in Aug, my status reflected LPP. App still reflects the same.


----------



## LisaH (Jan 6, 2019)

Thank you both. Steve, I have taken screenshots for the FAQ you referred to. I will wait patiently and hope by Feb my status will be reflected.


----------



## Seaport104 (Jan 6, 2019)

LisaH said:


> Have those of you who have qualified for Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite by end of 2018 seen your status updated? Mine still shows as Platinum Elite. When I called the Reward line, the associate was clueless and kept saying Platinum Elite was the highest Lifetime Status. Anyone has an old Marriott web-page link about qualifying for Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite through Dec 2018?



 I am waiting as well. I am dreading having to call Marriott so I figured I would give it another couple of weeks.


----------



## jpa2825 (Jan 7, 2019)

Waiting as well. I originally think I qualified by having 2MM LT points and 750 nights by end of 2018. I now think I may also qualify via 10 yrs. as Platinum and 750 nights. Guess it doesn't matter so long as I get LT PPE by end of JAN.

It is a bit strange if you think about it. Website in 2019 says my current status is PPE. It also says I am Lifetime PE. (see below).

However, I thought there was no way to achieve PPE unless you reached that status in 2018 and got grandfathered. (That status is not referenced on their "Details" link and I remember discussions that it was only available to achieve via LT by end of 2018 and then would be "locked off.") If so, isn't the only way anyone should show as PPE in 2019 is if they are Lifetime PPE?


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 7, 2019)

jpa2825 said:


> However, I thought there was no way to achieve PPE unless you reached that status in 2018 and got grandfathered. (That status is not referenced on their "Details" link and I remember discussions that it was only available to achieve via LT by end of 2018 and then would be "locked off.") If so, isn't the only way anyone should show as PPE in 2019 is if they are Lifetime PPE?
> 
> View attachment 9789



PPE and Lifetime PPE are totally different things. You can have lifetime silver and status of PPE, not an issue. You are PPE, and lifetime PE (which can vary from year to year whereas lifetime can not). The rule was there was no way to get lifetime ppe after 2018.

Your current year status (non lifetime) is based on stays or MVCI ownership the previous year.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jan 7, 2019)

I have had LTP and Platinum Premier since avail. So, my status doesn't change. However, for those moving up or down in status it's hasn't been instant on Jan 1. In fact, I think its closer to Feb 1.


----------



## LisaH (Jan 7, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> The rule was there was no way to get lifetime ppe in 2018.


Did you mean *after* 2018?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 7, 2019)

jpa2825 said:


> Waiting as well. I originally think I qualified by having 2MM LT points and 750 nights by end of 2018. I now think I may also qualify via 10 yrs. as Platinum and 750 nights. Guess it doesn't matter so long as I get LT PPE by end of JAN.
> 
> It is a bit strange if you think about it. Website in 2019 says my current status is PPE. It also says I am Lifetime PE. (see below).
> 
> ...


Marriott doesn't pull your prior year status until sometime in early new year. Technically your status is through February. So if you didn't achieve PPE or LT PPE in 2018, you would still show PPE in January 2019.


----------



## LisaH (Jan 8, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> Marriott doesn't pull your prior year status until sometime in early new year. Technically your status is through February. So if you didn't achieve PPE or LT PPE in 2018, you would still show PPE in January 2019.


That’s why it’s confusing for me. I achieved PPE by end of 2018 and my status does reflect as such on Marriott website, just not LT PPE.


----------



## bazzap (Jan 8, 2019)

From the Marriott Rewards Ts & Cs

Lifetime Elite Status Criteria.  In 2018, Members can earn Lifetime Elite Status one of two ways:

i.          Loyalty Program Lifetime Elite Status Criteria:

    Lifetime Silver Elite:  250 Qualifying Nights + 5 Years as Silver Elite, Gold Elite or Platinum Elite
    Lifetime Gold Elite:  400 Qualifying Nights + 7 Years as Gold Elite or Platinum Elite
    Lifetime Platinum Elite:  600 Qualifying Nights + 10 Years as Platinum Elite
    Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite*:  750 Qualifying Nights + 10 Years as Platinum Elite
* Achievement of Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite Status is only available until December 31, 2018 and will not be continued thereafter.  Members will receive notice of this Lifetime achievement in January 2019.

 ii.         Legacy Programs Lifetime Elite Status Criteria:  In addition to earning Lifetime Elite Status on the above criteria, through December 31, 2018, Members can earn Lifetime Elite Status under their Legacy Program requirements listed below.

 A.      Marriott Rewards and The Ritz-Carlton Rewards Legacy Lifetime Elite Status Achievement Criteria:

     Lifetime Silver Elite:  250 Qualifying Nights + 1,200,000 Points
     Lifetime Gold Elite:  500 Qualifying Nights + 1,600,000 Points
   *Lifetime Platinum Elite:  750 Nights + 2,000,000 Points
* Members who achieve Lifetime Platinum Elite Status under the Marriott Rewards legacy requirements by December 31, 2018 will be grandfathered into Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite Status.

B.         Starwood Preferred Guest Legacy Lifetime Elite Status Achievement Criteria:

Lifetime Gold Elite:  Qualifying Nights + 5 Years as Gold Elite or Platinum Elite
Lifetime Platinum Elite:  500 Qualifying Nights + 10 Years as Platinum Elite


----------



## jpa2825 (Jan 8, 2019)

@bazzap Thanks for posting. 

Q: if you were completely new to Marriott and started with signing up for MR and your 1st stay on JAN 4, 2019, do you even have the ability to earn PPE status? Clearly, you cannot earn LT PPE based on the above. I was thinking there was not even a way to earn PPE on a yearly basis.

The reason I thought this was because there was a gap between SPG LT PE which was easier to achieve and MR LT PE which was harder to achieve. As a compromise, I seem to recall that LT PPE was created but only achievable via grandfathering to be > LT PE (e.g., 75% points bonus) but below Ambassador which requires an annual spend so there is no LT Ambassador capability. Maybe yearly they kept PPE but just cut it off for LT.


----------



## bazzap (Jan 8, 2019)

jpa2825 said:


> @bazzap Thanks for posting.
> 
> Q: if you were completely new to Marriott and started with signing up for MR and your 1st stay on JAN 4, 2019, do you even have the ability to earn PPE status? Clearly, you cannot earn LT PPE based on the above. I was thinking there was not even a way to earn PPE on a yearly basis.
> 
> The reason I thought this was because there was a gap between SPG LT PE which was easier to achieve and MR LT PE which was harder to achieve. As a compromise, I seem to recall that LT PPE was created but only achievable via grandfathering to be > LT PE (e.g., 75% points bonus) but below Ambassador which requires an annual spend so there is no LT Ambassador capability. Maybe yearly they kept PPE but just cut it off for LT.


I am no expert, but yes I believe you can still qualify for PPE just not Lifetime PPE.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 8, 2019)

Yes, PPE is earned with 75 elite nights.


----------



## Nonnie Capurro (Jan 8, 2019)

LisaH said:


> Have those of you who have qualified for Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite by end of 2018 seen your status updated? Mine still shows as Platinum Elite. When I called the Reward line, the associate was clueless and kept saying Platinum Elite was the highest Lifetime Status. Anyone has an old Marriott web-page link about qualifying for Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite through Dec 2018?


What if you're PPE through your MVCI status?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LisaH (Jan 8, 2019)

Nonnie Capurro said:


> What if you're PPE through your MVCI status?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Nope. Even though I am a Marriott timeshare owner and bought my week preconstruction, I never joined the DC program...I earned my PPE last year the hard way by doing mattress run . II was a big help though with all the accommodation certificates and getaways.


----------



## Swice (Jan 10, 2019)

Well--  Today is January 10 and suddenly I have two nights credit for this year.      These night credits were from credit card spending and should have been credited in 2018 (billing period closed Dec 26 and the "points" were deposited Dec 28).     I needed these two nights for Platinum Premier qualification (had 73 and needed 75).   Wonder if I'll be given the credit as they sort things out in the next few weeks?   I'm still listed as Platinum.


----------



## m61376 (Jan 11, 2019)

My head is spinning with the new qualifications. I know Executive club owners were awarded Glodmunder the old system; does that become Platinum in the new system? I thought I read something to that efff_ect but wasn’t sure._


----------



## Fairwinds (Jan 27, 2019)

Lifetime status updated on website


----------



## LisaH (Jan 27, 2019)

Yeah! Thanks! I got it...


----------



## rsackett (Jan 28, 2019)

Just checked and I am now Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite!

Here are my stats:

     Your lifetime statistics
     Nights: 762
     Years as Silver, Gold or Platinum: 25
     Years as Gold or Platinum: 14
     Years as Platinum: 14

Under the old rules I did not have *ANY* lifetime status, Almost all of my stays were at Residence Inns at corporate rates so I had a very low points total.  I am one happy camper!

Ray


----------



## Nonnie Capurro (Jan 28, 2019)

My husband and I have worked hard over the past 20 years to reach this wonderful lifetime platinum elite status.  Sadly it's in his name.  I hope Marriott will consider letting a spouse that helped earn the status continue to enjoy said status if the other spouse passes away.


----------



## dmharris (Jan 28, 2019)

I've been a Lifetime Platinum Elite member for many years.  Typically in the past, Marriott sends out notifications of previous year accomplishments in mid-February.  Patience is a virtue.


----------



## dmharris (Jan 28, 2019)

rsackett said:


> Just checked and I am now Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite!
> 
> Here are my stats:
> 
> ...



I stayed away from home a bit more than you but not by much:
You are Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite

Your lifetime statistics

Nights: 838

Years as Silver, Gold or Platinum: 28

Years as Gold or Platinum: 14

Years as Platinum: 14


----------



## Sunbum (Feb 3, 2019)

I had to go digging to find it. Currently sitting on 3,196,600 points.

Your lifetime statistics

Nights: 1100

Years as Silver, Gold or Platinum: 21

Years as Gold or Platinum: 15

Years as Platinum: 12


----------



## fleming4 (Feb 4, 2019)

Where do you find out the number of years at different levels?  I've been looking around on the Marriott rewards site, and can find my total nights, but not the information on years at different levels. Thank you in advance.


----------



## dvc_john (Feb 4, 2019)

fleming4 said:


> Where do you find out the number of years at different levels?  I've been looking around on the Marriott rewards site, and can find my total nights, but not the information on years at different levels. Thank you in advance.



On the Overview screen, scroll down to where it says 'You are Lifetime' whatever. There should be a 'view details >' Click on that.


----------



## bazzap (Feb 4, 2019)

Yes, it should look like this and clicking on VIEW DETAILS will display the detailed breakdown.
*You are Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite.           *VIEW DETAILS


----------



## GaryDouglas (Feb 6, 2019)

When I click on "View Details" it displays "Your lifetime status" info, but it doesn't show anything like "You are a Lifetime...".


----------



## bazzap (Feb 6, 2019)

GaryDouglas said:


> When I click on "View Details" it displays "Your lifetime status" info, but it doesn't show anything like "You are a Lifetime...".


I can’t explain that, but have you tried using the app which works differently but should also display your lifetime status (for those who do have a lifetime status)


----------



## Pens_Fan (Feb 6, 2019)

Lifetime Gold, and unless they change the criteria, will become Lifetime Platinum next year.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Feb 6, 2019)

GaryDouglas said:


> When I click on "View Details" it displays "Your lifetime status" info, but it doesn't show anything like "You are a Lifetime...".




If yours is working correctly, and you are actually "Lifetime", then this is exactly where it should show that you are Lifetime.

Additionally, it should have a summary of how many nights and how many years as Silver, Gold, and Platinum.

Hope that helps!





.


----------



## controller1 (Feb 6, 2019)

GaryDouglas said:


> When I click on "View Details" it displays "Your lifetime status" info, but it doesn't show anything like "You are a Lifetime...".



You don't have to click on "View Details".  The designation of your lifetime status is shown on the same line directly before the "View Details" on your Account *Overview* page.


----------



## bazzap (Feb 6, 2019)

These are from the app and the website


----------



## fleming4 (Feb 6, 2019)

I readily acknowledge my lack of tech skills, but I cannot find the "view details" link on any screen throughout the Marriott Rewards website.  Not on the Overview screen. Not on the Profile screen. Not on the activity screen. I do not see anything resembling the screenshots Barry posted. I know I am currently Platinum Premier, and the website does show that, but I am interested in how many years I've been at different levels.  What am I doing wrong?

Addendum: I just clicked on the "view details" link in bazzap's post, above, and it did give me the information on my account, I'm pretty sure.  The page has no name on the top to know for sure, but the number of nights is the same as on my Marriott Rewards webpage.  So, I can get the informtion by clicking on bazzap's post, but it would be nice to know how to find that link myself. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rsackett (Feb 6, 2019)

fleming4 said:


> I readily acknowledge my lack of tech skills, but I cannot find the "view details" link on any screen throughout the Marriott Rewards website.  Not on the Overview screen. Not on the Profile screen. Not on the activity screen. I do not see anything resembling the screenshots Barry posted. I know I am currently Platinum Premier, and the website does show that, but I am interested in how many years I've been at different levels.  What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Addendum: I just clicked on the "view details" link in bazzap's post, above, and it did give me the information on my account, I'm pretty sure.  The page has no name on the top to know for sure, but the number of nights is the same as on my Marriott Rewards webpage.  So, I can get the informtion by clicking on bazzap's post, but it would be nice to know how to find that link myself. Thanks in advance.



On the home page after you sign-in your name should be in the upper right hand corner with a little arrow next to it.  Click on the arrow and it should look like this: 





Click on the overview link and about 1/2 way down that page you should see your Life Time Status:





Then click on the View Details link.

Is that what you were looking for?

Ray


----------



## fleming4 (Feb 7, 2019)

Here is what shows up when I click on the "Overview" link.  The section which includes the "View Details" link does not show up on my screen.


----------



## Fasttr (Feb 7, 2019)

fleming4 said:


> Here is what shows up when I click on the "Overview" link.  The section which includes the "View Details" link does not show up on my screen.
> 
> View attachment 10298


I think that is telling you that you do not have Lifetime status.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Feb 7, 2019)

I also agree that I don't think that Fleming4 has achieved "Lifetime" status.




.


----------



## Nonnie Capurro (Feb 7, 2019)

fleming4 said:


> Here is what shows up when I click on the "Overview" link.  The section which includes the "View Details" link does not show up on my screen.
> 
> View attachment 10298


Check on your phone app.  On our phone app. It looks like the page you're showing but if you scroll left to the next page it shows as Lifetime.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## controller1 (Feb 8, 2019)

controller1 said:


> You don't have to click on "View Details".  The designation of your lifetime status is shown on the same line directly before the "View Details" on your Account *Overview* page.





fleming4 said:


> Here is what shows up when I click on the "Overview" link.  The section which includes the "View Details" link does not show up on my screen.
> 
> View attachment 10298



Well, Marriott IT is at it again.  Now, my Account Overview page looks just like @fleming4 's page.  On the website there is no indication of my lifetime status.  My lifetime status still shows on the app.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Feb 9, 2019)

Seems that it's all driven by how you are accessing the info.  On the webpage I don't see lifetime but they do have the infinity sign.  On the phone app it actually states Lifetime Status. On the webpage is shows premier but on the phone app is doesn't.  For me the premier should drop off, once the programmers all get in one room at one time and come up with a common set of rules...


----------



## gravitar (Feb 11, 2019)

My lifetime status just changed to Titanium Elite on the Marriott app. Current status is still showing Platinum Premier Elite 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LisaH (Feb 12, 2019)

What does it take to reach Titanium Elite?


----------



## bazzap (Feb 12, 2019)

LisaH said:


> What does it take to reach Titanium Elite?


_Marriott Bonvoy Titanium Elite _will replace Platinum Premier Elite for members who surpass 75 nights.
http://news.marriott.com/2019/01/ma...t-bonvoy-the-new-name-of-its-loyalty-program/


----------



## gravitar (Feb 12, 2019)

gravitar said:


> My lifetime status just changed to Titanium Elite on the Marriott app. Current status is still showing Platinum Premier Elite
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Back to PPE this morning. 

Maybe they were actually testing....

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bazzap (Feb 13, 2019)

It seems as though they may be drip feeding the Bonvoy programme and status now


----------



## dualrated2 (Feb 13, 2019)

The name changes still confuse me. To clarify, those who are (as of today, 13 Feb 2019) shown as Lifetime Titanium Elite are the only members who will ever attain that status? It will no longer be granted?


----------



## NiteMaire (Feb 13, 2019)

dualrated2 said:


> The name changes still confuse me. To clarify, those who are (as of today, 13 Feb 2019) shown as Lifetime Titanium Elite are the only members who will ever attain that status? It will no longer be granted?


Correct. 

Eligibility for Lifetime Titanium (previously Lifetime Platinum Premier) ended December 31, 2018.


----------



## rsackett (Feb 13, 2019)

Well as of this morning I am no longer Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite and am now Lifetime Titanium:





Ray


----------



## Mr. Vker (Feb 13, 2019)

Same here... Lifetime Titanium. I am surprised it really happened today.


----------



## mav (Feb 13, 2019)

I am Lifetime Titanium Elite, but thru the hotel side, not timeshare side. . I don't have any Marriott timeshares. I have stayed at many of their timeshares on exchanges and enjoyed them all. I have stayed in MANY  Marriott HOTELS  over the years and enjoyed them too.
   I don't like the name Titanium, but it's the benefits that count


----------



## Sunbum (Feb 14, 2019)

I show Titanium, but they dropped the Lifetime?? Hopefully that sorts its self out. (over 1100 nights and 6 million points.)


----------



## Tom M (Feb 15, 2019)

LisaH said:


> Have those of you who have qualified for Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite by end of 2018 seen your status updated? Mine still shows as Platinum Elite. When I called the Reward line, the associate was clueless and kept saying Platinum Elite was the highest Lifetime Status. Anyone has an old Marriott web-page link about qualifying for Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite through Dec 2018?



Before yesterday I was indeed labeled as Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite.

Yesterday I became Lifetine Titanium Elite.


----------



## LisaH (Feb 16, 2019)

Yep! My status is shown as Lifetime Titanium Elite now. Hope it’s worth something...


----------



## scpoidog (Feb 16, 2019)

Sunbum said:


> I show Titanium, but they dropped the Lifetime?? Hopefully that sorts its self out. (over 1100 nights and 6 million points.)



_Keep scrolling down, it should show the lifetime. Also if you see the infinity sign, that designates lifetime status as well 
_


----------



## Beachclubmum (Feb 16, 2019)

Lifetime titanium here too.  Wonder if we'll get a new card in the mail.

Anyone else taking advantage of the 2 night stay bonus through April?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Feb 16, 2019)

What exactly is the "two night stay bonus thru April" ?

Thanks.




.


----------



## Beachclubmum (Feb 16, 2019)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> What exactly is the "two night stay bonus thru April" ?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...




Received this online:
"Stay at any of our 6700 participating hotels...now through 4/30/19.
Get 7500 bonus points after one stay and 15,000 additional points after your second stay.
Registration required...maximum 22,500 bonus points."


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Feb 16, 2019)

Beachclubmum said:


> Received this online:
> "Stay at any of our 6700 participating hotels...now through 4/30/19.
> Get 7500 bonus points after one stay and 15,000 additional points after your second stay.
> Registration required...maximum 22,500 bonus points."





Thank you for posting this!





.


----------



## dvc_john (Feb 17, 2019)

Beachclubmum said:


> Received this online:
> "Stay at any of our 6700 participating hotels...now through 4/30/19.
> Get 7500 bonus points after one stay and 15,000 additional points after your second stay.
> Registration required...maximum 22,500 bonus points."



Mine was a little different - - 3 nights, still 22,500 points, good thru May 31.


Stay at any of our 6,700 participating hotels and resorts worldwide now through 05/31/2019.
Get 6,000 bonus points after one stay*, 7,500 additional points after your second stay and 9,000 more points after your third stay.


----------



## Beachclubmum (Feb 17, 2019)

Interesting differences, dvc John. Thx for posting.


----------



## jpa2825 (Feb 17, 2019)

I looked at Promos and didn't have any offers. Strange.


----------



## vol_90 (Feb 17, 2019)

My wife qualified Platinum for 2019 and did not receive the special promotion in her account.  I'm Lifetime Titanium Elite and was able to sign up for the promotion.  Our goal this year and every year going forward is to get her to Titanium Elite status.  We may miss out on a few points this year (50% vs. 75%) but believe she will get better treatment (promotions, etc.) from Marriott when she travels on her own.  We enjoy Marriott and the timeshares!


----------



## jme (Feb 17, 2019)

jpa2825 said:


> I looked at Promos and didn't have any offers. Strange.




Check to see if you opted out of promotions on your account at any point.  

I didn't get the promotion so I called and apparently opted out recently on "all promotional emails".
I subsequently opted back in. Looking forward to the nice SMALL but easy reward.


----------



## controller1 (Feb 17, 2019)

jme said:


> Check to see if you opted out of promotions on your account at any point.
> 
> I didn't get the promotion so I called and apparently opted out recently on "all promotional emails".
> I subsequently opted back in. Looking forward to the nice SMALL but easy reward.



Even so, even if you opted out of all promotional emails you still should show a promotion on your promotion page if you were in one of the targeted groups.


----------



## jme (Feb 17, 2019)

controller1 said:


> Even so, even if you opted out of all promotional emails you still should show a promotion on your promotion page if you were in one of the targeted groups.



Problem is, nobody knows for sure if they were in a targeted group or not, as seemingly some high-level individuals got it and some didn't. 
It just so happened that I didn't because of my opting out of promotions, but perhaps somebody deserving could still get one sent to them 
if it was simply an oversight or if equal members didn't get one due to a random non-selection.


----------



## controller1 (Feb 17, 2019)

jme said:


> Problem is, nobody knows for sure if they were in a targeted group or not, as seemingly some high-level individuals got it and some didn't.
> It just so happened that I didn't because of my opting out of promotions, but perhaps somebody deserving could still get one sent to them
> if it was simply an oversight or if equal members didn't get one due to a random non-selection.



I understand as I'm one of the non-targeted people.  I was just saying that opting out of promotion emails should not be the same thing as opting out of promotions.


----------



## jme (Feb 17, 2019)

controller1 said:


> I understand as I'm one of the non-targeted people.  I was just saying that opting out of promotion emails should not be the same thing as opting out of promotions.



Yes, totally agreed, very different, but they gave me that specific reason for not receiving "THE" email. 
Made no sense, but lately not much makes sense with them on phone calls anyway. 
I didn't get into it, but just said "fix it".


----------



## controller1 (Feb 17, 2019)

jme said:


> Yes, totally agreed, very different, but they gave me that specific reason for not receiving "THE" email.
> Made no sense, but lately not much makes sense with them on phone calls anyway.
> I didn't get into it, but just said "fix it".



It is a total mess!  No customer service.  Properties not knowing what the benefits are or the membership levels.  IT, well what can I say that hasn't already been said.  Yet, according to executive management everything went well!


----------



## Dean (Feb 18, 2019)

vol_90 said:


> My wife qualified Platinum for 2019 and did not receive the special promotion in her account.  I'm Lifetime Titanium Elite and was able to sign up for the promotion.  Our goal this year and every year going forward is to get her to Titanium Elite status.  We may miss out on a few points this year (50% vs. 75%) but believe she will get better treatment (promotions, etc.) from Marriott when she travels on her own.  We enjoy Marriott and the timeshares!


My wife is Titanium Elite because of our MVC membership.  She received the offer for the 2 night credit.  I am Lifetime Titanium.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Feb 19, 2019)

The last time I looked I was lifetime platinum premier elte.  Now I'm:



 



 

I feel schizoid...


----------



## Nonnie Capurro (Feb 19, 2019)

Dean said:


> My wife is Titanium Elite because of our MVC membership.  She received the offer for the 2 night credit.  I am Lifetime Titanium.


Is the 2 night credit the same as suite upgrades???


----------



## Nonnie Capurro (Feb 19, 2019)

GaryDouglas said:


> The last time I looked I was lifetime platinum premier elte.  Now I'm:
> 
> View attachment 10471
> 
> ...


We have the same lifetime platinum elite and titanium elite.  Not sure why 2 different levels for the same account.


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 19, 2019)

Nonnie Capurro said:


> We have the same lifetime platinum elite and titanium elite.  Not sure why 2 different levels for the same account.


Lifetime stays with you.  Current status is an earned status based on previous year's nights or status granted for level of timeshare ownership.


----------



## Dean (Feb 20, 2019)

Nonnie Capurro said:


> Is the 2 night credit the same as suite upgrades???


No, it's a promotion mentioned above.  It expires the end of April I believe.


----------



## fdough1 (Feb 20, 2019)

So I wasn’t watching all the fine print and missed the 750 nights by 10 nights... been platinum for 11 years. I just called to see if they would waive me into titanium lifetime. Pretty upset since I am also presidential in vacation club.

Will wait and see.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ACP (Feb 20, 2019)

I have been awarded a free night due to my status, which has a value of 40,000 its, however, there is no category hotel that is = to this number of points.  A Category 5 = 35,000 its and Cat 6 = 50,000.  40,000, can get you a Cat 6 for Off-Peak, but that is not yet introduced.
Are we  able to add points 10,000 its and upgrade to a Cat 6 or if we select a Cat 5,, do we get the balance of 5,000 its credited to our Rewards account?


----------



## l0410z (Feb 20, 2019)

Edited.  I edited the post because it had too much whining about lack of customer service support and ownership of my problem. 

The problem, my MR account shows no lifetime status and a yearly status of titanium when I should be lifetime platinum.  Lack of customer support is the norm or so it seems but what caused me to post was a specific rep named Larry who spent the first 30 minutes telling me I am misinformed of my old status and sees nothing to validate my lifetime status or points.   He did see that I had 660 nights but that proved nothing.  Larry has been doing this job a long time and he is sure I do not I meet the criteria and I should except this.   After 20 minutes of how much work it would be, I finally got him look at my historical data that I have included below.

Everyone should have their Tenure and Lifetime Night-Points sent to them.  This is the reason for including it below.

 Even after this, he made up reasons to justify I have no status such as I was downgraded from lifetime gold because I didn't stay 50 nights in 2017 ignoring I was yearly platinum that year and 206,17,18 and 19.  Telling me pre 8/2018 I didn't have the number of years of  50 nights to be lifetime gold not accepting that this was never a criteria.

He is sending this to an expert and once this is done, I should except the outcome.  My next step is calling David Flueck's office. 


*Question added*.....was the infinity sign on our picture a symbol for lifetime status and does anyone have a lifetime status showing in the detail nights screen? 

I ask because my symbol is not there anymore and my lifetime status in the detail is blank.   

Here are the reports


----------



## mav (Feb 21, 2019)

" Arrogance, ignorance and refusing to listen is a very bad set of personality flaws"

 Wow! Think I know someone else like this ...  

  Seriously, that would be frustrating. Oddly enough, the last few months  when I have run into problems with my Marriott Rewards account I call Starwood's number. They answer and are more helpful. Most of the time with Marriott I am stuck on hold and they never come to the phone. If Marriott help line ever does come on the phone they are no help. This all started after the merger. I am lifetime Titanium thru a LOT of hotel stays over the years, and timeshare exchanges also.


----------



## EZ-ED (Mar 4, 2019)

I missed obtaining Lifetime Titanium by 41 days. So I guess you could put me in the category of not being a fan of the new bonvoy system. I will miss the carry over days, I will miss the perk of Silver Class on United which included 70 lb weight on bags and automatic upgrades on flights - space available (first class from the cheap seats out of SFO yesterday). 
I will most likely qualify for titanium again this year (57 days already) but will have to find 16 days to replace the carryover I will be losing from last year. Two more II Marriott getaways should do it.

On the other hand... if that's all I have to complain about... then life is good.


----------



## Luvtoride (Mar 4, 2019)

EZ-ED said:


> I missed obtaining Lifetime Titanium by 41 days. So I guess you could put me in the category of not being a fan of the new bonvoy system. I will miss the carry over days, I will miss the perk of Silver Class on United which included 70 lb weight on bags and automatic upgrades on flights - space available (first class from the cheap seats out of SFO yesterday).
> I will most likely qualify for titanium again this year (57 days already) but will have to find 16 days to replace the carryover I will be losing from last year. Two more II Marriott getaways should do it.
> 
> On the other hand... if that's all I have to complain about... then life is good.


Ed, I am Lifetime Platinum Elite (not PP) and I checked my United Mileage Plus and I still have Silver status there.  Not that its a big deal as I rarely fly United but not sure why your Silver status would have lapsed?


----------



## bazzap (Mar 4, 2019)

Luvtoride said:


> Ed, I am Lifetime Platinum Elite (not PP) and I checked my United Mileage Plus and I still have Silver status there.  Not that its a big deal as I rarely fly United but not sure why your Silver status would have lapsed?


The current website advises
“Titanium Elite and Ambassador Elite members enjoy complimentary United MileagePlus Premier® Silver Status”
(the Platinum benefits link no longer shows this)
https://www.marriott.com/loyalty/member-benefits/titanium.mi


----------



## Luvtoride (Mar 4, 2019)

I am Titanium Elite for this year, which must be why I still have the Mileage Plus Premier Silver Status.  Thanks Bazzap.


----------

